# Phone service



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes it is perfectly legal. I do it all the time for extending service to barns. Since I work for the TELCO I use buried service wire. What ever kind of wire you use, it needs to terminate at the demarc at the original church. The demarc is designed for the customer to open up and do their own wiring. At the new building put in what ever type of splice closure that you are familar with. This only works for analog service. If you have a digital phone system ( multiple phone numbers ) you should consult the equipment vendor, they may ned multiple wires ran terminating at their equipment in the original building.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I do these a lot, and my main advice is to terminate at a block at each end that features arrestors of some sort. I call them "Cook blocks", even though they're owned by Northern Telcom now. You can use anyone's arrestor block you can get locally. Corning, Suttle, whatever. If the phone service is outdoors in the old part, and your're arriving at the new building outdoors, consider using a NID with built-in arrestors at each end for a slick install.


----------

